# Professional year



## hojahoja (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I would like to know if a professional year is considered as "work experience waiver" by DIAC.

Thanks.


----------



## hojahoja (Aug 24, 2011)

Can anybody help me?


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

To help you we need to know what visa you are referring to. Your question is very vague; different visas require different work experience requirements. These requiremens cannot usually be waived, and a professional year sometimes contributes to the amount of points you can be attributed but it doesn't necessarily waive other requirements.


----------



## hojahoja (Aug 24, 2011)

I will hold a 476 or 485 visa. My doubt is if once I graduate from the professional year and I meet enough points I will be able to lodge a PR or not.
If not I do not understand the purpose of the professional year. It gives 5 extra points but most of the students have no experience during the last 2 years (because they were taking a full time course that was at least 2 year long). Thus it most of the PY students cannot apply for a PR even though they gather enough points.




_Sarah_ said:


> To help you we need to know what visa you are referring to. Your question is very vague; different visas require different work experience requirements. These requiremens cannot usually be waived, and a professional year sometimes contributes to the amount of points you can be attributed but it doesn't necessarily waive other requirements.


----------



## Sarah2 (Nov 8, 2011)

hojahoja said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would like to know if a professional year is considered as "work experience waiver" by DIAC.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi HojaHoja,

Professional Year itself will give you 5 points towards migration. It's not a 2 year program but 8 month program and part of it is a 3 month internships. This is not counted as work experience in addition (you cannot get more than 5 points). But if you are lucky enough like me to get offered a job afterwards, then of course this will be counted as work experience.
To be eligible to apply for PR (before July1 ) you need to meet all other requirements as well (IELTS 7 and so on)... Professional Year will only give you additional points.
From July 1, 2012 on, everyone will need to express interest and only people with highest points will be invited to apply for PR. So again yes, Professional year will help you to get additional 5 points which might be the 5 points extra needed.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Sarah2 said:


> Hi HojaHoja,
> 
> Professional Year itself will give you 5 points towards migration. It's not a 2 year program but 8 month program and part of it is a 3 month internships. This is not counted as work experience in addition (you cannot get more than 5 points). But if you are lucky enough like me to get offered a job afterwards, then of course this will be counted as work experience.
> To be eligible to apply for PR (before July1 ) you need to meet all other requirements as well (IELTS 7 and so on)... Professional Year will only give you additional points.
> From July 1, 2012 on, everyone will need to express interest and only people with highest points will be invited to apply for PR. So again yes, Professional year will help you to get additional 5 points which might be the 5 points extra needed.


Hi dear,

What is the procedure of getting professional year (5 points).Is there any criteria? Is it only applicable only for Australian experience or training?

Regards,


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

era7bd said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> What is the procedure of getting professional year (5 points).Is there any criteria? Is it only applicable only for Australian experience or training?
> 
> Regards,


You have completed a professional year in Australia in your nominated skilled
occupation, or a closely related skilled occupation, for a period totalling at
least 12 months (1 year) in the 24 months (2 years) immediately before the day
on which the application is made.

If you are eligible for this then you can claim 5 points.

*Before you lodge your application*
Points for completing a professional year will only be awarded for courses specified by the Minister. Please see the department’s website for the current list of professional courses.

Cheers


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

You may refer to this info as well.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sional-year-evaluation-5-december-2011-a.html

Cheers.


----------

